# DW Knockhill Top marquees day Sponsored by CARWASHNWAX 22nd april Roll Call & Info



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

*DW Knockhill Top marquees day Sponsored by CARWASHNWAX 22nd april Roll Call & Info*

Ok just a roll call and some info for the event on the 22nd april Top marquees day 1:30pm until 5 pm at:

Knockhill Racing Circuit,
by Dunfermline, Fife,
KY12 9TF
Scotland
United Kingdom

There will be a sales stand from CARWASHnWAX.COM With all the Chemical guys Products u could ever need :thumb: Thanks to David G

The world famous Dave Kg will be there offering his patient advice and knowledge as well as demo'ing the opc and rotary and several waxes etc.

Please copy and paste your name if you are deffo attending :thumb: Thanks

1.Grizzle


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David G


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> The world famous Dave Kg will be there offering his patient advice and knowledge as well as demo'ing the opc and rotary and several waxes etc.


World famous?!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't guarantee I'll be there but I'll try and come along.


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

I literally live right next to the track, so would be ruid not to lol


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Dam why did it need to be this weekend , :wall: i got a vw shows (volksdevil) to go to down south


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cancel support ur local DW meet!! lmao


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Cancel support ur local DW meet!! lmao


I wish i could , but got to support the new club as it first show since a group of us broke away for svag


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Mine will be a last minute decision dependant on whether mother-in-law (not too well at the moment) can look after the dogs to allow us away for the day.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

*Fast and Modified Mag*

Hi guys, after my (works) car making this months edition of the mag I had a chat with one of the guys from the mag and he has agreed to come along and do a feature.

Dave KG is going to do the write up so should help take us forward.

I really want to put on a good show because this months cover car looks good until the inside pages when defects are evident in the paint. I believe the readers will be impressed with the results.

That being the case I have persuaded the wife to let me take her car for the day and want it looking good in case I can sneak it in to a picture:lol:

I have now got the PC :buffer: and Polish sorted out so the outside should be OK,that means I need a bit of help on the day with the interior I was hoping someone could possibly bring a Henry or similiar with them and maybe a decent dash trim dressing and help me have a wee bash at the skiplike inside of the wifes car.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

i will be attending this event, looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Scotsbil said:


> Hi guys, after my (works) car making this months edition of the mag I had a chat with one of the guys from the mag and he has agreed to come along and do a feature.
> 
> Dave KG is going to do the write up so should help take us forward.
> 
> ...


bill fanstastic mate this is going to be a brilliant day.

i've pm'd you my number regarding the hoover and interior trim dressing(****pit premium is the dadyy mate :thumb: )

Chees

Graham


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let
12. V12MSM - hopefully back from Thruxton on Sat nite


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh yeh, I'll be there. Look forward to meeting you all finally. :thumb: :wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let
12. V12MSM - hopefully back from Thruxton on Sat nite
13.spitfire

I'm really looking forward to the meet, hopefully there will be some good weather and some great cars!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its gonna be a good one this meet!! :thumb: I'm really looking forward to it!

Do a sun dance folks!! :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Its gonna be a good one this meet!! :thumb: I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> Do a sun dance folks!! :lol:


Look on the bight side (excuse pun) If it rains, we get to see all those beading effects.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Should make it, I will bring my George wet/dry vac !!!


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let
12. V12MSM - hopefully back from Thruxton on Sat nite
13.spitfire
14.tamson

is there an admission fee to get in?? not been to knockhill before:newbie:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let
12. V12MSM - hopefully back from Thruxton on Sat nite
13.spitfire
14.tamson
15. tubs


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

tamson said:


> is there an admission fee to get in?? not been to knockhill before:newbie:


Noooooooo.
There is a Hot Marques track day session on between 1.30 and 5pm as well so there should be some decent cars both on the track and in the car park. Just turn up and park. You will know if you have taken a wrong turn if everyone waves flags at ya!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Have Detailing World got a specific area to park in or is it just a case of park where ever and find everyone?

A list of details (the non car type) from one of the organisers would be great.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this!  

Let's hope the weather next weekend is as good as it was last weekend!  

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Have Detailing World got a specific area to park in or is it just a case of park where ever and find everyone?
> 
> A list of details (the non car type) from one of the organisers would be great.


I believe DW has a gazeebo, banner all organised so we will have a speicfic little area.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Hopefully make this, providing I can wrangle my way out of decorating  and I've not been on the bevvy too much the night before  
If it's nice weather I'll probably bring the bike though.
If somebody wants a go at polishing up an Aprilia tank  :buffer: 

John


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

I was thinking of taking a run through, all weather dependant mind:driver: . I am interested in seeing a demonstration to how to use a PC.


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let
12. V12MSM - hopefully back from Thruxton on Sat nite
13.spitfire
14.tamson
15. tubs
16. Juls

Graham's (Grizzle!) laptop is broken so he doesn't have internet access at the moment - I'll speak to him today and post up any details that he has.


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

UPDATE

Graham has the DW banner in his possession (finally!)
He has PM'd Glider with telephone contact details to confirm Gazebo

As far as he is aware it is free entry on Sunday, just park in the main car park and meet at the DW stand in the main stand area.

Any other queries let me know!


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

I will definatly be attending this, HOPEFULLY someone will know what I can do about the paint miss-match on my car


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ok Laptops back sorted kinda) anyway spoke to Gemma @ Knockhill entry is free!!


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

What actually goes on at one of these days... can't seem to find much on it anywhere on the net? Any idea of any other traders which might be in attendance?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Stepho said:


> What actually goes on at one of these days... can't seem to find much on it anywhere on the net? Any idea of any other traders which might be in attendance?


cars only worth over 10k are allowed so u can imagine what will be there  porkers ferraris bmws etc etc list goes on as for traders we will only have Chemical guy uk with us as he's the sole sponsor for our stand. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> cars only worth over 10k are allowed so u can imagine what will be there  porkers ferraris bmws etc etc list goes on as for traders we will only have Chemical guy uk with us as he's the sole sponsor for our stand. :thumb:


Do they still let cars worth less than 10k in the car park lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Do they still let cars worth less than 10k in the car park lol


lmao hope so mines is coming lmao:lol:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Stepho said:


> What actually goes on at one of these days... can't seem to find much on it anywhere on the net?


Never been to a detailing meet so dunno . As for the trackday bit, I did the last one in the Elise and had a go in one of the Lambos. There were about 6 different elises and a few exiges, 2 lamborghini murciallagos, 3 Ultima GTs, a Ferrari F355, a Ferrari 348 GTS, half a dozen Imprezzas and Evos, 4 Porsche GT3s, an Arial Atom, err... that sort of stuff.

As an aside... Most of the drivers will take folk out for passenger laps if anyone is interested. You only need to ask, most will be more than happy to say yes. You would need to sign on as a passenger (costs nothing and can be done anytime during the session, and wear a helmet.. either bring one or hire one for a fiver)

Some pics here of the last one: http://www.scottishelises.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6106

Jim


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Do they still let cars worth less than 10k in the car park lol


:lol: :lol: hopefully, mines only worth about £3k...


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I think I'm not going to be able to attend this guys. 

Looks like I'm going to be missing a great day. :wall:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> I think I'm not going to be able to attend this guys.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be missing a great day. :wall:


Thats as long as half of us are allowed in with our sub-10k cars! :lol: :lol:

Sorry to hear you're missing it, but I'm sure there will be plenty pics and days like this to come in the pipeline afterwards. :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

I think it actual cost £5 to sign on as a passenger, at least that's what I paid in November. And i had my own helmet with me....


----------



## darkmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

its £40 to put a car on the track, £5 for a passanger and £1 hire of the helmits (they stink inside due to the chemicals they use for cleaning so buy your own trust me on this)

davie


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Its £40 for hot hatch days, this meet is at a top marques meet so prices are around £80 on track but worth it im my eyes as your not sharing the track with a bunch of bangers whos owners dont car if they crash their shed...


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

1.Grizzle
2.S-X-I
3.David
4.Alan W
5. Dave KG
6. Renmure
7. Scotsbil
8. Lou_m
9. DMZ
10. Sanchez - presuming im home
11. Wilson_let
12. V12MSM - hopefully back from Thruxton on Sat nite
13.spitfire
14.tamson
15. tubs
16. Juls
17. scoobyiain


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've posted 3 adds in the Personal Sales section of the Forum tonight and can bring the items to Knockhill on Sunday if anybody wants anything.

They include Zymol Titanium wax, Victoria Wax Lite Cleanse, Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze, Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax, Sonus Gloss Enhancing Pre-Wax polish and Pakshak 'Ultra' MF's (sealed pack of 5).

Everything is new and unused excepting the Clearkote items that are 95% full.

Alan W


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

alan u taking the gp?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You betcha!  

First decent outing and run in it!  

(It's still only done about 80 miles from new!!!!!!  ).

Look forward to seeing you and the 'cab' if you're going Chris.  

Alan W


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

i might head up dont know yet!

the audi is only back running today after a hetic week!!

and only 80miles on the clock? ur kiddin right?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

loafy said:


> and only 80miles on the clock? ur kiddin right?


Er, no. 

We don't get out much! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just a quick heads up for everyone going tomorow.

If there is an event on at Knockhill the Police are usually well notified so just watch out.

Take extra care on the national speed limit road going towards Knockhill just after the last roundabout. There is usually Police at both ends of the road so be careful just incase they are doing an average speed test. :thumb:


----------



## whitevanman (Mar 4, 2007)

was wanting to go but now have to work,will help that its double time and will help pay for a few costly purchases this month already...


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Just a quick heads up for everyone going tomorow.
> 
> If there is an event on at Knockhill the Police are usually well notified so just watch out.
> 
> Take extra care on the national speed limit road going towards Knockhill just after the last roundabout. There is usually Police at both ends of the road so be careful just incase they are doing an average speed test. :thumb:


Good point, that will be the roundabout just after Kinkardine.

To be honest the Top Marques days at normally attended by grown ups so they are less likely to be boy racers flying about the place:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Also be aware of the roadworks on the bridge, last weekend my sister took 35mins to get over!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Also be aware of the roadworks on the bridge, last weekend my sister took 35mins to get over!


Excellent point, took me near an hour today!!


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Just a quick heads up for everyone going tomorow.
> 
> If there is an event on at Knockhill the Police are usually well notified so just watch out.
> 
> Take extra care on the national speed limit road going towards Knockhill just after the last roundabout. There is usually Police at both ends of the road so be careful just incase they are doing an average speed test. :thumb:


Also i need to watch out for my exhaust. just got a few new bits fitted and it a little on the loud side. If they are emmisions checking i'm fooked


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Probably quicker to head over the Kincardine bridge and avoid the Forth jams.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

So will I bring my wet/dry vac for demos ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes please do mate. any help is gratefully appreciated.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Yes please do mate. any help is gratefully appreciated.


What about power ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> What about power ?


There's power there mate. :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Did I here mention of a Gazebo................Dave nick that Gazebo  

Can't make it as I'm working  

Bryan


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

What about a PW with foam lance?
Oh, it's an AB heavy duty F.L.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Got a Gilmour !


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

TUBS said:


> Got a Gilmour !


Stick then!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Are the delays on the Forth bridge and not the Kincardine bridge?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, roadworks on the Forth bridge every weekend until October - can be anything up to 90 mins delay!!!


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

where was the stand setup, i wanted to get some QD but couldnt find the stand to buy stuff. i recognized some guys from Fastandmodified last year but they were cleaning a m3.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ruthless said:


> where was the stand setup, i wanted to get some QD but couldnt find the stand to buy stuff. i recognized some guys from Fastandmodified last year but they were cleaning a m3.


that was us. :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, couldn't make it up today.


----------



## Iain (Jul 7, 2006)

I was a bit disappointed with the day as far as Top Marques went but a chat with David G on Chemical Guys products made up for it...cheers. When I told my friend the X5 hadn't been washed in 2 weeks he suddenly understood what all the fuss was about.

I didn't show up until 4pm as I only wanted to see the Detailing World stand and some fine cars before heading off again, but the M3 being detailed looked fantastic. Well done guys.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What a great way to spend an afternoon! :lol: 

Seriously though, a big thank you to david g of CarWashnWax, Grizzle and Dave KG for putting on this event! Thanks guys! :thumb:

Nice to put a face to some DW names as well!  

I used a rotary for the first time and didn't inflict any damage on an M3 bonnet! :lol: I needn't have worried though with Dave KG providing his usual excellent tuition and keeping a watchfull eye on my progress (However, I needn't have worried because the bonnet is being replaced with a carbon fibre one next week).

I took my new Flex XC3401 VRG polisher along and both Dave's gave it the thumbs-up! :thumb: I'll leave them to comment further but I think this 240v machine is a genuine and worthy successor to the PC7424.

However, the polished M3 was looking superb at the end of a hard afternoon's graft and the CG Jetseal 109 provided a stunning topcoat that was very wet looking and reflective. It was easy to apply, using very little product, and very easy to buff off. I think CG have got another winner on their hands with that one!  

Unfortunately my camera's batteries have died so the few photos I took will need to wait till tomorrow.  

A great event guys and let's have another one soon!

Alan W


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Good to meet up with you folks again. The M3 was lovely, should be rather quick once all the work is finished. Amazed it stayed dry for so long, really looked like it was going to chuck it down.

Cheers David for the Pete's Wax. Sent payment through Paypal so should be with you soon.

Till next time:wave:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a great day!

The noises from the track were amazing aswell as the detailing, the end results on the M3 were stunning.

Thanks to David G, Dave KG and Grizzle from setting up this meet, hopefully we can have another one soon. 

Hope you all got some nice pictures because i forgot my camera!

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great day guys thanks. I'll post some pics as soon as I figure out how to. Oh, and Grizzle, I'm sorry I had to be the bearer of bad news. Well ok then, I'm not really.:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok, here they are. As already stated, subject of attention was this beautiful M3










Dave gets to work with the PTG









....whilst Grizzle gives advice on the use of products









no Daves not fixing the banner, he's actually using the Brinkman  









Dave sets about paint correction using the Flex machine for the first time









Some wheel sealant is applied and left to cure.









Grizzle puts the finishing touches with the Jet Seal and some window cleaning









I'm sorry if you don't find the pictures that great but it was a very chilly and overcast day here at Knockhill and it was great credit to the guys for turning out and giving us the benefit of their knowledge. Thanks again guys. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A few from photos from our afternoon at Knockhill:

Dave KG doing what he does best:










Mr Grizzle working hard:










Dave KG with the Flex DA machine polisher:










M3 wearing some CG JetSEAL 109:










Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good pics there chaps. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice pics, the flex is quite big compared to the PC.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Nice pics, the flex is quite big compared to the PC.


Neil,

The Flex is certainly longer than the PC (more akin to the Metabo) but the body diameter is smaller and the hand grip is a better ergonomic design, again being more like that of the Makita. The speed control is much better sited than on the PC too and can be adjusted with your thumb while holding the machine, a la Makita.

The weight is 2.6 Kg.

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hope those arches got dressed!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

These are a fewpics of some of the cars about the pit area

This hae a Yamaha R1 bike engine and looked very nice



















This is the "R" model and looked good










This little beauty had TWO motorbike engines in the boot and looked evil










This 911 was track prepared an put in a few quick laps










This looked pretty mean and I liked the plate










And the star on the day


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures Billy!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Please can We have more imfo on the Flex polisher Is it a rotary or a random orbital ? Im about to invest in a rotary so if thats what it is then it may be worth looking at ?? Dave KG What was Your opinion of that machine TIA !:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Please can We have more imfo on the Flex polisher Is it a rotary or a random orbital ? Im about to invest in a rotary so if thats what it is then it may be worth looking at ?? Dave KG What was Your opinion of that machine TIA !:thumb:


The Flex is DA machine with forced rotation. It is not a rotary.

Dave KG has done a review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=29393

Alan W


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Alan still not sure what is tho ! Rotarys are to Me at least are a little scary !:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Thanks Alan still not sure what is tho ! Rotarys are to Me at least are a little scary !:thumb:


The Flex XC3401 VRG is NOT a rotary although Flex do make a range of rotaries.

It's a dual action random orbital polisher similar to the PC7424. It's more powerful than the PC and will not bog down or allow you to stall the pad in normal use and everyone that tried it at Knockhill was impressed by it.

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Awesome thanks for that Mate !


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't be there on the day guys but it looks as though you all had a ball. Hope to make the next event.

Excellent photos Scott as usual.

Well organised Graham. Shame you couldn't find a better motor to rotary and pc mate, maybe next time. 

CG New Look Trim Gel?:devil:


----------

